# 5 easy steps to win the championship(listen to me or fail,Rudy)



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

I shouldnt be doing this.I pretty much have lost all love for this team except ming,and posey is a good aggressive bench player and so is taylor as a bench player only. But here it goes. I thought of this right after the spurs game,and now I will post it. I know no one cares a damn what I write,and rudy and les dont form opinions based on my posts.So why I post,I have no idea,just bored from having no life.Here it goes.I dont know 100% if these trades would be accepted by the other team,and most rox fans wouldnt do it either,but I would because Im a genius and see things no one else does(except the spurs gm)

For starters,I would get rid of the entire roster except ming.I know that sounds crazy and unrealistic,but here me out.The main reason is because rudy built this team back in 98-2001 with the goal to have great one on one players that could destroy man to man defense.When the defense rules changed,the rox were the team MOST affected.Dont blame rudy for these rule changes,but he must OVERHAUL the roster to now look like a college team that can beat zones with shooting instead of 1 on 1.

Here are the players in no specific order that I REALLY like alot and would fit in with ming. barry brothers,brand,pj brown,any pg that can pass well,kidd,artest,ginobilli,nachbar(yes boki),etc.

Here are the five steps to ring:

1.move rudy upstairs,hire a very aggressive coach that knows how to beat zones,maybe a college coach like the coach from Florida(dunovan?). In the past ,college coaches have sucked in the nba,but that was with the 1 on 1 rules,now with zone ,I bet college coaches would be the next big craze.

2.trade francis for kidd or brand.Those are the only 2 players that are available that I would take instead of steve.Obviously kobe wont be offered. Hypothetical Kidd tells NJ that he will sign outright with spurs,byron scott is offered either tonyparker or francis in a s&t,he takes francis.

Kidd is the best.He is a man.This is a no brainer.Same goes with brand. 

3.package cuttino and griffin and go after ginobilli. Yes,manu ginobilli. And no,Im not saying this because of 1 game against rox,when I saw manus game and hustle against the lakers and kings last week I was sold.He is not a superstar,but he would be GREAT fit for ming.Just watch his chemistry with duncan. Losing griffin is negeligble,taylor is better anyways.

4.use the mce(if all of it) for a sharp shooter how can play defense also. Not eric piakowski.He is like rice,sucks on defense. There is only 2 guys that I can think of that are available and fit this.brent and jon barry. I loved last year when jon told the wizards crowd to "go home,go home" after he hit that game winning three. We need players like him to ever win a championship.

5.brand signs the one year tener with clippers,after which rice comes off books,thats when rockets sign brand to near max in the summer of 2004

if these 5 steps are taken,here are the possible reasonable lineups.

group a)
kidd
jon barry
ginobilli
brand
ming

group b)
kidd
brent barry
jon barry
brand
ming

group c)
kidd
jon barry
ginobilli
pj brown
ming

All 3 of these lineups is better short term and long term.You get outside shooters for ming,plus perimeter defense and passing.You get aggressive hardnose players to.Ginobilli/barrys/brand arent household names,thats why you buy low,sell high.

If at all costs,francis is impossible to move,I Want one guy.Jamal Crawford.Hes a 6'6 point guard that can guard sgs that steve is to short to.Great passer,better pg than jay williams. Id give cuttino AND griffin for crawford,sign jon to mce.Sign brand when rice is off books.

group d)
pg- crawford
sg-francis
sf- jon barry
pf- brand
c- ming

Championship team IMO. If only dreams could come true.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

nevermind. I dont want to be banned for using my freedom of speech. 

just stay with francis,mobley,posey,griffin,ming and dont ask "why?" when you hit the lottery year after year

I see no difference between this forum and clutchcity.I used logical reasons why I think rudy is retarded and I get threatened to be banned. How is letting your best player be ignored be considered "smart coaching?". Rudy is either scared or stupid. 

If you look at ccnet you will see nearly everyone wants rudy fired,and yet he isnt fired. Somehow management is not listening to the fans.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Somehow management is not listening to the fans.


I wonder why


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> For starters,I would get rid of the entire roster except ming.I know that sounds crazy and unrealistic,but here me out.The main reason is because rudy built this team back in 98-2001 with the goal to have great one on one players that could destroy man to man defense.When the defense rules changed,the rox were the team MOST affected.Dont blame rudy for these rule changes,but he must OVERHAUL the roster to now look like a college team that can beat zones with shooting instead of 1 on 1.


i actually agree with part of this statement. the rockets were built to beat guys 1 on 1 instead of beating zones. they are greatly affected by the zone defense rules. but i don't think we need to change the roster. it's too late to change it this season anyway. i think they just need to change how they play a little. don't go 1 on 1 when they have the help defender standing between you and the lane. they can't beat both defenders. they fed ming the ball a lot early against the raptors and he started 1-6. so just giving ming the ball isn't the answer. if nothing changes the rest of this season then they need to make some minor changes. 

first would be to get another guard. move mobley, francis, or moochie and get someone who is more consistent. then they need to get a sf who can shoot. rice can but he's old. they need someone more athletic who can play d too. but that's it. not a complete roster change, just a couple of moves to add consistency. they already have championship talent. they just need to use it right.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I want Kidd to stay in NJ, but if I saw him go anywhere I would hope it would be Houston.

Kidd and Yao together gives me goosebumps.


----------



## bballfan88 (Jan 18, 2003)

Group A sounds great, but is NJ really gonna give up JKidd, he is basically where their offense comes from.

(Group A)
kidd
jon barry
ginobilli
brand
ming

This would be a great lineup and would definitely have a chance to get some championships!!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

great post


----------

